# PCGH-Ultimate-PC SSD+X79-Edition: Core i7-3930K + GTX 580 + 376 GB SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Ultimate-PC SSD+X79-Edition: Core i7-3930K + GTX 580 + 376 GB SSD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Ultimate-PC SSD+X79-Edition: Core i7-3930K + GTX 580 + 376 GB SSD [Anzeige]


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (10. Dezember 2011)

Schon wieder dieser Schwachsinn, vonwegen "von SLI raten wir wegen Microrucklern ab", ich benutze seit Jahren SLI, und ich kann da nur zu sagen: Die einzigen Microruckler finden in euern Köpfen statt! Ausserdem habe ich mit meinen sehr günstigen GTX460 1gb im 3d-mark 11 mal eben locker 1000 pkt. mehr! Und ich zocke Skyrim in 1920x1200 alles auf ultra mal eben mit 70-100fps avg. Und mein PC kosten locker 500€ weniger. Da habt ihr mal wat zum nachdenken! mfg.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Dezember 2011)

Warum lasst hier auf YT keine Kommentare zu angst vor schlechten Kommentaren ? Schon bisschen Lächerlich wie ich finde !


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Dezember 2011)

Was sollen Kommentare auf Youtube denn bringen? Wozu gibts denn das Forum?
Der Rechner ist nicht schlecht aber eigentlich zu overzized.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2011)

derMaik schrieb:


> Schon wieder dieser Schwachsinn, vonwegen "von SLI raten wir wegen Microrucklern ab", ich benutze seit Jahren SLI, und ich kann da nur zu sagen: Die einzigen Microruckler finden in euern Köpfen statt! Ausserdem habe ich mit meinen sehr günstigen GTX460 1gb im 3d-mark 11 mal eben locker 1000 pkt. mehr! Und ich zocke Skyrim in 1920x1200 alles auf ultra mal eben mit 70-100fps avg. Und mein PC kosten locker 500€ weniger. Da habt ihr mal wat zum nachdenken! mfg.


 
Und wieder dasselbe Thema und wieder dieselbe Antwort:
Etwa die Hälfte der Menschen nehmen die Ruckler nicht wahr (wie du), die andere Hälfte störts enorm oder verursacht sogar Kopfschmerzen (wie bei mir, reproduzierbar nach 10 Minuten sowohl bei CF als auch bei SLI Systemen, auch jenseits der 60fps).
Nur weil DU damit keine Probleme hast heißt das nicht, dass der Rest der Menschheit genauso reagiert - vielleicht hast du dann mal was zum nachdenken.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Dezember 2011)

Schöner neuer PC. Performance mäßig wäre es aber doch besser die neue Ati äh AMD Karte zu verbauen. 

Wozu Kommentare auf Youtube? Wer was zu sagen hat kann es ja hier erledigen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2011)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Schöner neuer PC. Performance mäßig wäre es aber doch besser die neue Ati äh AMD Karte zu verbauen.


 
Hätten sie wahrscheinlich auch geta wenn die Karte zum Zeitpunkt der Zusammenstellung des PCs verfügbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Dezember 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hätten sie wahrscheinlich auch geta wenn die Karte zum Zeitpunkt der Zusammenstellung des PCs verfügbar gewesen wäre.


 OK die Verfügbarkeit ist ein gutes Argument. Vielleicht auch die Lautstärke. Und der Preis...


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2011)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> OK die Verfügbarkeit ist ein gutes Argument. Vielleicht auch die Lautstärke. Und der Preis...


 
Der Preis ist in der Klasse ziemlich egal 

Nein der Punkt ist, dass PCGH erst eine Zusammenstellung treffen muss, diese mit Alternate abstimmen muss und wahrscheinlich noch einige andere Formalitäten über den Tisch gereicht werden müssen. Das dauert wahrscheinlich ein paar Tage bis Wochen. Dass dann keine Karte eingebaut werden kann die es zum damaligen Zeitpunkt der Zusammenstellung nicht mal gab ist ja klar


----------



## derP4computer (24. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schönes Teil, auch wenn es wohl zu viel Spiele PC ist.


----------



## dj*viper (24. Dezember 2011)

welche ssd's sind denn genau verbaut?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Dezember 2011)

Schau das Video an, wird da erwähnt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> welche ssd's sind denn genau verbaut?


 
Eine Crucial M4 256GB und eine nicht näher spezifizierte Corsair SSD mit 128GB.


----------



## Crytek09 (24. Dezember 2011)

Wieso verbaut ihr nicht die neue 7970 ? das wär mörder Leistung aber auch mörder Preis


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Dezember 2011)

Crytek09 schrieb:


> Wieso verbaut ihr nicht die neue 7970 ? das wär mörder Leistung aber auch mörder Preis


 
Post #9


----------



## MaZe (24. Dezember 2011)

80 Watt im idle. Mit einem X79 Brett. Cool!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Januar 2012)

Diese zwei SSDs werden verbaut:
- Crucial: Crucial RealSSD M4 2,5" SSD 256 GB
- Corsair: Corsair ForceGT 2,5" SSD 120 GB


----------



## skyw8lk3r (12. Januar 2012)

wozu denn eigendlich 2 ssd´s ??? hätte eine nicht mehr als gereicht ? die 256gb ssd langt doch für win7 und paar games, rest könnte man auf ne 2tb platte hauen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Januar 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> wozu denn eigendlich 2 ssd´s ??? hätte eine nicht mehr als gereicht ? die 256gb ssd langt doch für win7 und paar games, rest könnte man auf ne 2tb platte hauen.


 
Für Leute die aus Silent-Gründen keine HDD mehr im PC haben wollen, werden die zweite SSD zu schätzen wissen. Und wer diese doch nicht braucht, kauft den PC, baut die zweite SSD aus und verkauft diese einzeln bei Ebay


----------



## Bennz (12. Januar 2012)

derMaik schrieb:


> Schon wieder dieser Schwachsinn, vonwegen "von SLI raten wir wegen Microrucklern ab", ich benutze seit Jahren SLI, und ich kann da nur zu sagen: Die einzigen Microruckler finden in euern Köpfen statt!.


 
ja nee is klar, und ich werde mir niemals Sli zulegen können weil mich das ständige ruckeln/gummiband ähnliche/ schwammige stottern absolut abnervt. is ja schön das du das nicht hast aber andere umso mehr.


----------



## Memphis_83 (12. Januar 2012)

also ne 2. ssd als silent-argument zu nennen,find ich bissl quatsch. die hdd's sind ja nun nicht wirklich laut und ein 2tb daten-grab find ich persönlich schöner.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2012)

Mir wäre so ein System einfach zu teuer, egal ob eine oder zwei SSDs.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (12. Januar 2012)

Gibt es nicht als Alternative ein anständiges Gehäuse für den 5.25" Schacht? Dort könnte man doch ne 2 TB  Festplatte mit 5.400 upm problemlos unterbringen, dann sollte man von der Festplatte nichts mehr hören.


----------



## Scarvik (12. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Für Leute die aus Silent-Gründen keine HDD mehr im PC haben wollen, werden die zweite SSD zu schätzen wissen. Und wer diese doch nicht braucht, kauft den PC, baut die zweite SSD aus und verkauft diese einzeln bei Ebay


 
Beim  Ebayverkauf geh ich noch mit aber aus Silent-Gründen keine HDD ist etwas weit weg wenn die GTX 580 richtig aufdreht


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Januar 2012)

Das Label "Ultimate" schreit dann aber ja doch nach einer HD7970. Zeit für ein Update gleich zum Verkaufsstart? ^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das Label "Ultimate" schreit dann aber ja doch nach einer HD7970. Zeit für ein Update gleich zum Verkaufsstart? ^^


 
Nein, wir sehen da derzeit kein Bedarf und einen HD 7970-PC wird es vorerst nicht geben, weil
a) die HD 7970 ist einfach zu teuer
b) die HD 7970 ist schlecht lieferbar
c) keiner weiß, ob die Karte ausgereift ist


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Januar 2012)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> also ne 2. ssd als silent-argument zu nennen,find ich bissl quatsch. die hdd's sind ja nun nicht wirklich laut und ein 2tb daten-grab find ich persönlich schöner.


 Sehe ich genauso. Ich habe einen sehr leisen Wassergekühlten PC, der seit kurzen eine Samsung 830 SSD hat, aber zusätzlich noch 3 Festplatten. Und laut finde ich die nun wirklich nicht. 
Eine kleine SSD für System und Programme (Treiber usw.) und eine große für Spiele ist aber ideal. Dann lädt alle deutlich flotter (ok es gibt auch Spiele die leider davon nicht wirklich profitieren, PCGH hat das ja schon mal getestet).


----------



## Tony-S (12. Januar 2012)

Das Gehäuse ist klasse, habe ich zu Hause auch. Die seitlichen Slots sind äußerst praktisch, ebenso die doppelte Wand.


----------



## violinista7000 (12. Januar 2012)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Ich habe einen sehr leisen Wassergekühlten PC, der seit kurzen eine Samsung 830 SSD hat, aber zusätzlich noch 3 Festplatten. Und laut finde ich die nun wirklich nicht.
> Eine kleine SSD für System und Programme (Treiber usw.) und eine große für Spiele ist aber ideal. Dann lädt alle deutlich flotter (ok es gibt auch Spiele die leider davon nicht wirklich profitieren, PCGH hat das ja schon mal getestet).


 
Die Ladezeiten werden auf jeden Fall kurzer, nur die FPS bleiben unverändert.

------------------

Wäre nicht besser 2 SSDs die gleich groß sind zu verbauen? Bald sollte Trim mit Intel im einem Raid verfügbar sein, dann könnte man 2x ~500MB/s Leserate erreichen.


----------



## Spinal (12. Januar 2012)

Die Ladezeiten werden aber je nach Spiel nicht extrem viel kürzer. Bei Spielen wo die Daten stark komprimiert sind, kommt es doch recht deutlich auf den Prozessor an, der ist zwar hier auch sehr stark, aber der Unterschied ist dann letzten endes nicht so hoch im Vergleich zu einer HDD.

Zu dem PC, sehr schön  Schöner (für mich) wären 2 Samsung 830 SSDs gewesen, das GD65 oder vielleicht das Asus Rampage Formula Board und evtl. ein anderer Kühler. Auch hätte ich lieber die 7970 im Rechner gesehen. Insgesamt aber eine runde Zusammenstellung, wie immer bei PCGH. Ausserdem, da ich selber gerne bastel und meine PCs selber zusammenstelle, würde ich den PC eh nicht kaufen und somit ist es wurscht 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Pixy (14. Januar 2012)

Von welcher Marke sind denn Arbeitsspeicher und Graka verbaut?

Laut Bilder Corsair und MSI.
Aber dort steht auch, "*Abbildung kann vom Original abweichen".*


----------



## Spinal (14. Januar 2012)

Also RAM steht da wohl nicht, aber Graka ist im text erwähnt:



> Zusammen mit der Geforce GTX 580 von MSI (leise Twin-Frozr II-Version) ist der PC der ultimative Spiele- und Arbeitsrechner



bye
Spinal


----------



## Jenny18bgh (15. Januar 2012)

Die ausstattung ist auch sehr gut wie immer wenn PCGH die PC´s macht.
es gibt aber noch etwas was man hätte besser machen hätte können die Grafikkarte hätte eine gtx 590 oder HD7970 sein können


----------



## Snipy (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mal die Arbeit gemacht und alles genau durchleuchtet und muss sagen was mich wirklich an dem PC Stört is das die SSD (256 GB) Etwas langsam ist für nen 6gbit port ist und es wird nicht erwähnt ob das Quat-Kit oder Dualkit Rams sind.

Bei einem Nachbau bzw. Kauf in einzelteilen kommt man +-50 Euro auf das Selbe raus und hat zuhause noch eine Fummellei.

Hier Die Hardware:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R3 Black Pearl
MainBoard : MSI X79A-GD45
CPU: Intel® Core
CPU-Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B PCGH-Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9 700W
SSD-120 GB: Corsair ForceGT 2,5" SSD 120 GB 
SSD-256 GB: Crucial RealSSD M4 2,5" SSD 256 GB (lesen / schr.: 415 / 260 MB/s) Falsche Wahl?!
Grafik: MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS38

OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium

Einkaufspreis bei Alternate 2264,39 EURO / Darin nicht enthalten sind die Arbeitspeicher, 2 Lüfter und der 7 Volt Adapter - Diese Dinge konnte ich leider nicht bei Alternate finden wobei ich glaube das es sich bei den Arbeitsspeichern um diese hier handelt: Corsair DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Quad-Kit diese kosten 84,90 - ergo sind wir bei 2349,29 Ohne die Gehäuselüfter und Adapter (zusammen ca 10-20 euro)

So nun hätte ich aber gern mal ein statemant zu der 256 GB SSD und desern Speed (lesen / schr.: 415 / 260 MB/s) und eine bestätigung der verbauten Hardware die ich gepostet habe.

Vorschlag für eine alternativ SSD: OCZ Vertex3 2,5" SSD 240 GB oder Mushkin Chronos 2,5" SSD 240 GB wobei die OCZ um 10 Euro günstiger ist und die Mushkin um sagenhafte 65 Euro.

Solong von mir freue mich auf Antworten!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Januar 2012)

Hi Snipy,

also eine genaue Auflistung der Komponenten gibt es hier: Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie - 2012/01/Testtabelle_53_736274623423.jpg - Vollbild

Es wird dieser Speicher verbaut: Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit

Was du mit der SSD meinst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, die verbaute Crucial M4 ist die derzeit angesagteste SSD auf dem Markt und alles andere als langsam (siehe auch PCGH-Test).

Gruß,
Daniel



Snipy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir mal die Arbeit gemacht und alles genau durchleuchtet und muss sagen was mich wirklich an dem PC Stört is das die SSD (256 GB) Etwas langsam ist für nen 6gbit port ist und es wird nicht erwähnt ob das Quat-Kit oder Dualkit Rams sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spinal (16. Januar 2012)

Ich denke auch das die SSD eine gute Wahl ist, zumal sie auch sehr oft hier im Forum empfohlen wird. Eine Alternative wäre allerdings die Samsung 830 gewesen, zu der es aber keine langzeit Erfahrungen gibt und für einen Komplett PC die Crucial vielleicht dann die bessere Wahl ist. Aber das schrieb ich ja schon
Einzig blöd, man weiß nicht ob das neue und wichtige Firmware update schon drauf ist (die Platte ist doch betroffen, oder?)

Und bei einer eigenen Zusammenstellung hätte ich tatsächlich das GD65 Board genommen, für einen Komplett PC ist das aber wahrscheinlich nicht wichtig und es sind immerhin 50 Euro Unterschied.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Snipy (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

also ich bin maßlos entäuscht. Ich habe mir diesen Rechner bestellt und verbaut ist eine ZOTAC GeForce GTX 580 AMP die Kabel sind nicht unter der 2 Wand und die abdichtung der Seitenteile ist Zerkrazt bzw, beschädigt. Beim auspacken des Computers bemerkte ich ein loses Teil im PC, der 1 Lüfter vom CPU Kühler lag lose im gehäuse und die 2 Halterungen flogen auf den Platinen rum. Dies alles hätt eman verhindern können indem man die Polsterung der Verpackung etweas ernster nehmen würde, es ist ja nicht so das man fast 2500 euro bezahlt, weil man auf Qualität und Service wert legt.

Ich hatte erwartet das die Hardware die im Video genannt wird auch verbaut ist und das PC Games Hardware auf Qualität in dieser Preisklasse Wert legt. Nun muss ich mich morgenfrüh mit einer Kostenpflichtigen Alternate nummer über den weiteren verlauf rumärgern und das auf MEINE kosten. Ich würde am liebesten den ganzen Schrott zusammen packen und zurückschicken. Die miese verkabelung und das beschädigte gehäuse und die falsche grafikkarte ist einfach zuviel des guten. Fehler sind zwar menschlich aber so einen dreck auf einen Kunden zu geben ist ein NOGO vor allem wenn man einen Computer in dessen Prisklasse kauf da habe ich mehr erwartet und ich hoffe das mal ein Ernstes wörtchen mit dem Vertrieb ergo Alternate gesprochen wird.

Ich bin maßlos entäuscht...


----------



## Spinal (16. Februar 2012)

Also das ist ja ein starkes Stück. Ich kann verstehen das man das neue Gerät voller Vorfreude testen will, aber bei den Mängeln würde ich es doch zurückschicken. Denn wozu kauft man einen Fertig PC? Damit man sich nicht mit den einzelnen Teilen und Kabeln rumärgern muss. Ich würde Fotos machen und mit dem Support reden. Wenn du mit der falschen Grafikkarte und den anderen Mängeln leben kannst, wäre eine Minderung des Verkaufspreis vielleicht erstrebenswert.
Ich würde aber tendenziell das Gerät zurückschicken, ein Statement seitens PCGH wäre auch nett.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Snipy (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Also ich habe eben mit Alternate gesprochen und deren Aussage lautete wie folgt:

Die Schäden am Gehäuse sind Transportbedingt, das der Lüfter ab war genauso. Die falsch verbaute Grafikkarte wäre keine da Dokumentiert ist das lediglich eine GTX580 verbaut ist und auf den Hinweis auf diese Seite hier wurde mit einer Metapher argumentiert die ich nicht verstanden habe. Nach einem längeren Kontext wurde mir gesagt das doch ein Fehler vorliegt und Dokumentiert ist das die MSI karte verbaut sein sollte. - Es ist ja nicht so das die MSI WESENTLICH leiser ist als die Zotac, die mHz mehr die, die zotac aufweist drauf geschissen ganz offen bei dem krach den die macht muss ich nicht mit einem 4 zone geworben PC argumentieren... 

Zum Thema Kabel und verkabelung wurde die schlampige Arbeit durch den wirtschaflichen Faktor schön runter geredet und damit argumentiert das es sich aus Finanziellen gründen nicht lohnen würde einen 30 Minütigen mehraufwand zu rechtfertigen nur damit man es im Gehäuse ''schön'' hat.

Das Ende vom Lied ist, ich muss den PC einschicken und bekomm ihn warscheinlich ausgetauscht, aber habe keine Garantie das ich diesmal einen PC bekomme wo die Kabel ordentlich verlegt sind und die passende Grafikkarte enthalten ist.?!?!?!?!?!?

Dafür zahlt man soviel Geld? Hätte ich mal den kram in einzelteilen gekauft damit hätte ich nich so ein stress... und wäre billiger gewesen, könnte damit die ''30 minuten wirtschaflichen schaden von alternate durch kabelverlegen wett machen'' lol und könnte am Abend von den restlichen 50 euro die ich spaaren würde ordentlich essen gehen... Also das war mein letzter PCGH PC den ich gekauft habe, dachte Qualität steht vor Quantität aber wo auch immer Geld im spiel ist, ist der Kunde nur solange was wert bis es bezahlt ist... Serviceleistungen sind ja unwichtig  

Greez


----------



## Spinal (17. Februar 2012)

hmmmm krasse, unbefriedegende und ehrliche Aussage. Ich denke das man für den Preis ruhig etwas Kabelverlege Service erwarten kann. ist ja nicht gerade der 300 Euro office PC. Ich würde da ganz klar vom Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen und mir einen schönen PC selbst zusammenstellen.
Für die gesparten 50 Euro kannst du zb. ein anderes Mainbaord nehmen.

Wie ich schon schrieb, ein Statement von PCGH würde mich freuen. Zwar kann PCGH auch selber nix dafür und die Zusammenstellung ansich ist ja in Ordnung, aber man sollte schon bekommen was einem versprochen wird, besonders weil auf der webseite und im Heft Werbung gemacht wird. Sonst machen die PCGH PCs keinen Sinn.

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo Snipy,

also es hätte wirklich die MSI-Karte verbaut werden sollen, wie wir das auch in unserer Tabelle hier angeben: Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie - 2012/02/Testtabelle_59_736274623423.jpg - Vollbild

Ich leite es auch mal an Alternate weiter. In deinem Fall würde ich den PC zurückschicken, dir entstehen dadurch keine Kosten.

Gruß aus der PCGH-Redaktion,
Daniel


----------



## Snipy (2. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe den Computer in der Zwischenzeit wieder bekommen mit der Richtigen Grafikkarte, orderntlich verlegten Kabeln und extra sicher verpackt. Dennoch beim Auspacken und dem versuch Windows zu instalieren bekam ich das CD-Rom nicht auf. Ein Blick in das innere zeigte mir das vergessen wurde das Stromkabel an das CD-Rom zu stöpseln so das ich selbst Hand anlegen musste was für mich ein Akt der Verzweiflung war, weil ich diverse Kabelbinder lösen und neu befestigen musste. Es viel mir auch auf das auf den SATA anschlüßen papierreste waren und wie bei der ersten reklamation das Gehäuse nicht getauscht wurde, denn die selben Gebrauchtspuren an den Seitenwänden und deren Dämmung waren auch beim 1 Austausch noch vorhanden.

So damit hätte ich leben können den es wurde mir eine Interne Gutschrift von Alternate von 50 Euro angeboten welche ich aber in verhandulung auf 100 Euro war.

Ich habe den PC nun ein Paar tage hier und ihn getestet. Mir ist nach kurzer Zeit aufgefallen das das Mainboard die Rams nur als 1333er erkennt mit den Falschen Timings. das war problem nummer 1.
Die zweite sache ist das ding wird so schnell laut und HEIß selbst wenn man nur im internet surft und nichts macht. Der Computer war 12 Stunden aus ich drückte beim booten die ''Entf'' Taste und wollte mal sehen wie warm der im Betrieb ohne last wird. Ich traute meinen Augen nicht 59° CPU und 45° Mainboard ohne last ohne das ich ihn um 1% getaktet habe. Ich natürlich gleich mal geschaut was er so unter last macht. Getestet mit einigen Spielen wie BF3, WoW oder Batman Arkham City wurde der CPU unglaubliche 82° und das board knappe 55°-60°. Bisher noch keinen Funken übertaktet.

So ich frage mich warum ist dort ein ''Core i7-3930k'' verbaut wenn der im Werkszustand schon so derbe Heiß wird das man sich garnich traut etwas mit der Kiste zu machen?

Fazit: 

Ich hab die Schnautze voll vom dem scheiß Computer und diesem ewigen hin und her schicken ich werde diesen Artikel stornieren, wirkliche lösungs ansätze bekommt man weder hier noch bei Alternate. Patzige aussagen und doofe argumente wie ''Es wird ja nicht so schwer sein ein stromkabel einzustecken'' oder ''Schauen sie doch mal ob der Lüfter richtig sitzt'' muss ich mir nicht sagen lassen. Ich habe einen Computer gekauft und ich verlange das wenn ich diesen zuhause bekomme das er auch Läuft, ich habe keine Lust mich mit der Technick rumzuschlagen und zu schauen ob der Lüfter richtig sitzt oder iwelche Kabel zu überprüfuen oder mich im Bios mit dummen Voltzahlen rumzuärgern weil die hardware nicht zusammen Passt. 

Ich schaue mich für mein Geld woanders um, schade um die 0% Finanzierung das war ein grund warum ich dieses Spiel lange mitgemacht habe doch nun ist Schluss. ICH HAB DIE SCHNAUTZE VOLL!!!

Bye


----------



## Spinal (2. März 2012)

Ich kann dich da voll und ganz verstehen. Man kauft einen Fertig-PC, weil man nicht selber Hand anlegen will. Wenn man dann mit Kühler, Kabeln, Wärmeleitpaste usw. rumhantieren muss, kann man sich seine Komponenten gleich selber zusammenstellen und bauen.

Edit: Also ich nehme mal an, das es auch wirklich so gelaufen ist, wie du sagst. Habe schon so manche böse Geschichte gehört und am Ende war es ganz anders.
Finde es unverzeilich, ein Kabel nicht anzuschließen, das der Rechner heiß wird und die falsche Grafikkarte verbaut war. Das zeugt von schlechter Qualitätskontrolle und ein bischen unverschämtheit. Natürlich sind die PCGH PCs keine Massenware und gerade bei den ganz neuen kann sich mal ein Fehler einschleichen.
Bei meinem MSI X79A GD65 lief der RAM auch nur mit 1333 MHz stabil, erst mit dem aktuellen BIOS geht es mit 1600. Selbsständig hat der Rechner 1600er erkannt, mit sehr schlechte Timings, Das lag aber daran, das im BIOS noch nicht XMP aktiviert war und er die "normalen" Spezifikationen ausgelesen hat.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Snipy (2. März 2012)

um den Arbeitsspeicher gehts auch nicht, wie kann das sein das der pc so heiß wird und der fakt das ich den schon zum 2 mal in der wiederruffrist einschicken muss geht mir einfach auf den zeiger und es ist zu viel passiert das ich da noch nen funken hoffung in service und qualität habe so das ich mich nach nem andern shop umschaue und lieber da bestelle als bei alternate, ich geb lieber nen paar euro mehr aus als wieder so entäuscht zu werden mit so einem haufen schrott und null qualität. 

Selbst PC Games Hardware ist so dreist und hat ihre Angaben auf dem Bild mit der Liste der PCGH PC's geändert so das dort nur noch steht GTX580/1536 MB und nichtmehr wie vor einigen Wochen die MSI TwinFrozerII OC Version, weil ich mich dahingehend beschwert habe. Das is einfach lächerlich, sorry aber da geh ich lieber wo anders hin und lasse mein Geld soet aber sicher nicht HIER!


----------



## espanol (3. März 2012)

Bald kommt Ivy und ich habe gehofft da von PCGH/Alternate nen Produkt zu bekommen. Aber ich habe doch erheblich mehr angst vorm "fertig konfiguriertem PC kaufen" um dann selber nochmal auf Fehlersuche zu gehen, als es von vorne selber zu machen. Obwohl ich sehr gerne die perfekt verlegten Kabel etc hätte. 
Aber sehr schön finde ich den im Vergleich zur 8Core-Edition leiseren Betrieb und die geringere Stromaufnahme. *träum*


----------



## Pixy (4. März 2012)

Ich kann das voll und ganz verstehen Snipy, ich würde den Pc zurück schicken.
Der einzige Kommentar seitens PCGH ist nur um die Diskussion der Grafikkarte.

Lächerlich.
Deswegen baue ich mir meinen PC selber zusammen, dann weiß man, was und wie es verbaut wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. März 2012)

Ich habe es noch mal an Alternate weitergeleitet. Aber ich hier in der PCGH-Redaktion kann da wenig machen und immer nur darauf hinweisen, den PC bei Nichtgefallen einfach gegen Kaufpreisrückerstattung zurück zu geben.


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (15. März 2012)

espanol schrieb:


> Bald kommt Ivy und ich habe gehofft da von PCGH/Alternate nen Produkt zu bekommen. Aber ich habe doch erheblich mehr angst vorm "fertig konfiguriertem PC kaufen" um dann selber nochmal auf Fehlersuche zu gehen, als es von vorne selber zu machen. Obwohl ich sehr gerne die perfekt verlegten Kabel etc hätte.
> Aber sehr schön finde ich den im Vergleich zur 8Core-Edition leiseren Betrieb und die geringere Stromaufnahme. *träum*



Dann Bau Ihn doch selber zam und verleg dir die Kabel perfekt wo ist dein Problem? Woher bist du wenn du nicht allzuweit weg wohnst komm ich vorbei und zeigs dir gibst mir eben dann dafür ein aus  Ich hab schon etliche PCs zusammen geschaut  kann die Dinger schon fst nicht mehr sehn xD^^

zudem finde ich die PCGH - PCs von Alternate total überteuert viel zu teuer Leute für nen 2600k so viel Geld hinzublättern Ihr habt ja nen Knall wenn ich den ganzen  Kack selber mach spar ich da mal locker 1/4 bzw. 25%


----------



## alterhaken (15. März 2012)

Bei PCGH- Pc's hat schon immer nur das Eine gezählt, der Preis! Alternate und PCGH stauben ab bei denen, die sich an einen PC selbst Aufbau nicht trauen, wirklich unverschämt. Anderseits sind die so genannten PCGH Konfigurationen meist eher eine Zumutung ( z.B. eine beliebige GeForce 580 wird verbaut)  aus purer Gewinnmaximirungsgrunden und der "blöde Kunde" tut sich auch noch das zu Gefallen, da er nicht Sachkundig an Label von PCGH vertraut. Das Einzige was da zählt ist der Geldfluß...


----------



## GreatDay (15. März 2012)

@ alterhaken

Hattest du schonmal einen dieser PCs in der Hand?
Sicher ist eine dieser Konfigurationen teurer als die Straßenpreise der Komponenten, schließlich müssen auch Arbeiter, Energie und Materialien bezahlt werden.
Und ja PCGH bürgt, aber ich gehe schon davon aus das alles Sauber verbaut ist und problemlos läuft.
Nicht alle PCler basteln gerne am System rum bsw. haben die Kenntnisse dafür - Klagen kann man über Saturn und/oder MM-PCs.


----------



## IronAngel (16. März 2012)

naja diese Pcs sind mit Sicherheit 1000 mal besser als sonstige Komplettsysteme.


----------



## Spinal (16. März 2012)

Und wenn man sich mal anschaut wie teuer die Einzelkomponenten sind, kommt man oft gar nicht soviel günstiger weg. Man schau sich einfach mal an, wie teuer ein "PC Techniker" die Stunde ist und das so ein PC auch zusammen gebaut werden muss. Beim festlegen eines solchen Preises müssen auch noch andere Dinge beachtet werden, zb. was passiert wenn die RAM Preise oder wie zuletzt die HDD Preise plötzlich steigen? Auf der anderen Seite sinken solche Preise natürlich auch.
Das eine willkürliche Grafikkarte verbaut wird ist hoffentlich nur ein Einzelfall gewesen.
Ein wirklicher Nachteil ist meiner Ansicht, dass man sich die Komponenten nicht aussuchen kann und im Normalfall nie 100%ig das gewünschte verbaut ist. Außerdem kann man mehr nach Schnäppchen ausschau halten wenn man einzeln kauft oder bewusst bei einer Komponente sparen.
Unterm Strich macht man als Komplett PC Käufer mit einem PCGH PC sicher nicht viel falsch, denn "Schrott" ist da in der Regel nicht verbaut.

Edit: Wie man sieht, wird auf Preisreduzierungen von einzelnen Komponenten reagiert 

bye
Spinal


----------



## alterhaken (16. März 2012)

GreatDay schrieb:


> @ alterhaken
> 
> Hattest du schonmal einen dieser PCs in der Hand?
> Sicher ist eine dieser Konfigurationen teurer als die Straßenpreise der Komponenten, schließlich müssen auch Arbeiter, Energie und Materialien bezahlt werden.
> ...



 Du solltest dir mal auch Gedanken über Preisgestalltung machen. Ich baue auch Rechner für meinen Kundenkreis, ich gebe für einzeln Teile von diesen Rechner so lange Garantie, wie sie sie mir die Hersteller geben, was deutlich über die 2 Jahre von PCGH pc's geht. Ich verrechne mir auch Zusammenbau, und verdiene dabei etwas, aber ich muß alle Komponenten in Einzelhandel kaufen, was Alternate gewiss nicht tun muß, sie kaufen doch bei den Hersteller selbst oder zumindest bei Grossisten, wo die Preise dem entsprechend deutlich niedriger sind, und dennoch sind meine Ausführungen mit wirklich guten Komponenten um einiges billiger.


----------



## alterhaken (16. März 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich mal anschaut wie teuer die Einzelkomponenten sind, kommt man oft gar nicht soviel günstiger weg. Man schau sich einfach mal an, wie teuer ein "PC Techniker" die Stunde ist und das so ein PC auch zusammen gebaut werden muss. Beim festlegen eines solchen Preises müssen auch noch andere Dinge beachtet werden, zb. was passiert wenn die RAM Preise oder wie zuletzt die HDD Preise plötzlich steigen? Auf der anderen Seite sinken solche Preise natürlich auch.
> Das eine willkürliche Grafikkarte verbaut wird ist hoffentlich nur ein Einzelfall gewesen.
> Ein wirklicher Nachteil ist meiner Ansicht, dass man sich die Komponenten nicht aussuchen kann und im Normalfall nie 100%ig das gewünschte verbaut ist. Außerdem kann man mehr nach Schnäppchen ausschau halten wenn man einzeln kauft oder bewusst bei einer Komponente sparen.
> Unterm Strich macht man als Komplett PC Käufer mit einem PCGH PC sicher nicht viel falsch, denn "Schrott" ist da in der Regel nicht verbaut.
> ...


  Schon mal was von Preisanpassung wegen sonder Ereignisen gehört? Sind in Wirtschaft seit jeh schon Gang und Gabe.
Und deine Behauptung, daß da kein Schrott verbaut ist, werde mir auch gut überlegen, da bei Konfigurationsbezeichnung solche Blümchen meine Aufmerksamkeit erwäcken wie x-beliebige 580 nvidia Grafikkarte, oder x-beliebige SSD mit 128 GB unn so weiter - da gibt es nicht viel zu kapieren, man kauft das ein was man billiger kriegt, manchmal auch Schrott, Hauptsache billig!


----------



## Spinal (16. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich gehe davon aus, dass das verbaut ist, was in der PCGH angegeben ist. Wenn dem nicht so ist, dann hast du natürlich recht. Allein bei den von dir angesprochenen SSDs und Grafikkarten gibt es Riesenunterschiede. Ich persönlich würde auch keinen Komplett PC kaufen, aber für Leute die es tun ist es sicher keine schlechte Wahl einen PCGH PC zu nehmen. Zumindest wenn die angegebenen Komponenten verbaut sind. 
Bei typischen Elektronik Discounter Angeboten wo Blödsinnskombinationen wie super schneller Prozessor und Low End Grafikkarte als ultimativer Spielerechner verkauft werden, sind häufig Mainboard und Netzteil eher minderwertig. Auch im hier angesprochenen PCGH PC ist das X79A GD45 sicher eines der günstigsten Mainboards (gab es neulich für 149 Euro).

bye
Spinal


----------



## mannefix (17. März 2012)

Sorry, aber nen PC über 2000 Euro mit so nem Stromverbrauch? Geht gar nicht. 580er raus! 79er mit nem Peter rein. 0,4 Sone mit Windows ist mir zu laut. Schöne Werbung lol
Die Verfügung der Karte darf kein Argument sein, denn ich verkaufe nicht etwas, wo ich weiß, das es schon etwas besseres gibt. Soll Alternate sich mal ins Zeug legen. Top Verkäufer = Top Erwartung

ok...PCGH soll Geld machen, bin ja auf eurer Seite...aber das Angebot ist leider zu schlecht

eine weitere Meinung zu dem Teil steht in #42

Was ich sehr gut finde: PC Games läßt auch die kritischen Artikel stehen!! Und wächst damit mit der Community zusammen und wir können zusammen unseren Horizont (nicht nur für unser Hobby) erweitern.
Bei Mindfactory habe ich mal eine kritische Bewertung abgegeben. Die war nach 2-3 Tagen mit meinem Account dort gelöscht! Die Bewertung war sachlich.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. März 2012)

Wieso sollten wir Kommentare auch löschen? Sofern die Kritik berechtigt ist, reagieren wir ja auch darauf. Der PCGH-PC ist teils auch mit der Community entstanden und wir haben immer wieder Kritikpunkte behoben und die PCs stetig verbessert. Das mit dem Preis wurde schon 1000 Mal diskutiert. Klar spart man 100 Euro, wenn man alles selbst zusammen schraubt. Dafür gibts beim Selbstbau auch keinen Service, wenn mal was nicht läuft und die Arbeit hat man ja auch noch. Wer selber Schrauben will, soll das ja auch ruhig weiterhin tun, die PCs sind ja nicht für Hardcore-Schrauber gedacht, sondern auch als Inspiration zu verstehen, wie derzeit unserer Meinung nach sinnvolle Konfigurationen aussehen.


----------

